# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  โดรนบังคับ CX-20 Cheerson Auto Pathfinder ใช้ดาวเทียม บินกลับเองได้ มีระบบ GPS (ราคาพิเศษ ด่วน!)

## Import

*CX-20 Cheerson Auto Pathfinder* โดรนบังคับวิทยุ ใช้ดาวเทียม บินกลับเองได้ มีระบบ GPS & Auto Pilot วิทยุควบคุมเป็นแบบ 4CH 2.4GHz ควบคุมด้วยระบบไจโรแบบ 6 แกน พร้อมติดตั้งตัว GPS ควบคุมด้วยดาวเทียม บินนิ่งมากแม้จะเป็นมือใหม่ก็ตาม 

*คลิปวิดีโอ*



*รูปภาพ*



*ราคา :* 8,900 บาท

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 



ส่งคุณ วิทวัส (สงขลา) EMS = EN815369292TH  วันที่ 26/03/58
ส่งร้าน ซีจีซัพพอร์ท (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EN527753921TH  วันที่ 23/06/58
ส่งคุณ กิตติศักดิ์ (วารินชำราบ) EMS = EN506801649TH  วันที่ 24/08/58 (โดรน+Gimbal) 



*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิทวัส (สงขลา) EMS = EN815369292TH  วันที่ 26/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งร้าน ซีจีซัพพอร์ท (อุตรดิตถ์) EMS = EN527753921TH  วันที่ 23/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิตติศักดิ์ (วารินชำราบ) EMS = EN506801649TH  วันที่ 24/08/58 (โดรน+Gimbal)

----------

